# Anyone make pierogies



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

I made my first attempt at homemade pierogies last night. Recipe said it was pretty much no fail. I had such a hard time rolling the dough out thin enough. The dough seem elastic. They turned out edible but too doughy tasting. How do you make yours?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Since my family is Polish, I know I've had to have made millions of these guys through the years. Our family doesn't really use a recipe, it was just passed down and ingrediants added until it looked like 'enough'..LOL. But here's our 'recipe' so-to-speak and it makes a nice very tender pierogis :

Boil a large potato (my grandmas would always use the biggest one out of the bag), drain and mash with 1/2 stick of butter and salt (about 1/2 tsp or so). Add flour (I'd say it's about 2 cups) and 1 egg beaten with some sour cream (about 3 tablespoons). Mix well and knead until smooth - about 6-7 min. These measurements are approx. since we don't measure, but what you want is not a real stiff dough, rather just a bit on the soft side. Something between a noodle dough and a soft bread dough.​The secret to being able to roll it out well is to let the dough rest (covered) for about 10-15 min. after kneading it. It will roll out pretty easy if your dough is of the correct consistency. It will spring back some, but it won't be difficult to work with at all. If it is so springy that you're fighting with it, it's too stiff (too much flour).


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh, my. Yes, I make perogies. My DH's family is Polish and I am now the designated maker. Here is their family recipe:

Pierogies (the Family recipe)

Filling Ingredients:

5 fist sized potatoes
Â¼ pound grated cheese
1 Â½ teaspoon salt
Â½ teaspoon pepper

&#61607;	Peel, chop and boil potatoes until tender. Drain, reserving potato water
&#61607;	Mash together potatoes with cheese and salt and pepper
&#61607;	Set aside and let cool

Dough Ingredients:

1 Â¾ cups potato water
2 egg yolks
2 teaspoons salt
5 cups flour

&#61607;	Whisk together water, eggs and salt
&#61607;	Add enough flour to make a stiff dough
&#61607;	Turn onto floured board and knead until smooth
&#61607;	Cover dough and let stand 10 minutes

To Finish:

&#61607;	Roll out dough to Â¼ inch and cut into 3-4â circles
&#61607;	Fill each circle with 1 Â½ teaspoons potato mixture, fold over and seal by pressing together with finger
&#61607;	Can be frozen on baking sheets and cooked later
&#61607;	To cook, add to boiling water and cook until the float to top
&#61607;	Serve with fried onions and sour cream

Yield: about 4 dozen

I'll add that the tip about letting the dough rest is absolutely true, and vital. Also, roll it out in small pieces, cut your circles and let the trimmings rest again before you roll them a second time.

Also, when I make them, I freeze them on floured-lined wax paper sheets and boil them from frozen. Be sure to boil them long enough or they will seem doughy.

I also usually triple this recipe so I have a stash of them in the freezer for when we want them, which is often!

Don't give up!


----------

